# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Market >  Stickers Are In!

## Kurt Dodrill

Case stickers have come in today, as I mentioned in another thread I would give them out to people from the http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=71614&page=21 thread. I have 29 Ubuntu stickers and 10 Kubuntu stickers. Im thinking that If those people want them, just post in this thread to reserve it, then Paypal me I guess like 50 cents for postage and handling. This is really for people who just want one for their box. If you want like 5 or 10+ you might as well order from the site. 

For users who want to order their own bulk set go here:LX-Networks

Here are some pictures:






Dont hate me for the Windows sticker next to it, although I run just Ubuntu on this computer I still need to dualboot with my laptop  :Smile:

----------


## FLeiXiuS

Yes I would love more then just one!  I'm going to need a few of them.  I love tagging so...CASE BADGES are a must!

Where's the website to purchase a bundle?

----------


## Kurt Dodrill

This is the site to buy them in bulk:
http://www.lx-networks.de/sticker.php, its in German though. What I did was figure out the total by looking at that page, then just paypal the guy the amount with an order description.

----------


## noob_Lance

Man id like one (or 2 or 3 lol) pm the info to get em from ya

Thanks
~Lance

----------


## Joeb

You'll probably now receive a lot more responses than you have stickers, but I sure could use two of them (Ubuntu version).  Send me a private message with your paypal address so I can send the money.

Joeb

----------


## Efwis

i could use 3 of them myself, contact me with the info and I will paypal the money to ya as soon as I get that info. providing of course you still have some  :Smile:

----------


## Gadren

They look quite nice, but next to the XP sticker, they look a bit dull...I think that the XP one has no silver-sparkly stuff on the logo itself (only on the background).  Can we do that with the Ubuntu logo?  That would make it look even better.

----------


## Efwis

> They look quite nice, but next to the XP sticker, they look a bit dull...I think that the XP one has no silver-sparkly stuff on the logo itself (only on the background).  Can we do that with the Ubuntu logo?  That would make it look even better.


the windows logo sticker as shown here is a clear background, what you are actually seeing is the laptop plastic underneath it.

----------


## Kurt Dodrill

still have a bunch left if anyone is intrested!

----------


## Ahriman

I'd love about 3, if possible, they look pretty awesome  :Smile: . liek the others, pm me the details and i'll paypal asap.

-Cheers  :Smile:

----------


## Jenda

It soon might be... give me a few days...

----------


## Jenda

excess, I will have some Kubuntu stickers, made by MenZa.
If you're interested, please email me at jenda at ubuntu dot com.

----------


## Jenda

Please allow me to continue this discussion in a less cluttered thread: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthre...53#post1449453

----------

